# Spanish thrillers



## Ilovepatnevin (Feb 26, 2009)

Can anyone recommend any Spanish/Latin American thriller or detective novels? I need something light to read over the holidays that isn't just a translation of Agatha Christie.


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Ilovepatnevin said:


> Can anyone recommend any Spanish/Latin American thriller or detective novels? I need something light to read over the holidays that isn't just a translation of Agatha Christie.


Have you tried Lorenzo Silva (Madrid b 1966)? Several with two dectives Bevilacque and Chamorro.
Stories are quite well thought out and in particular I enjoyed 'La niebla y la doncella' and 'El lejano pais de los estanques'


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

The shadow of the wind . La sombra del viento, by Carlos Ruiz Zafón. In english or spanish.


----------

